# Trail Builder vs Trail Poacher



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Well done... love the message at the end


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Glorious!!


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

The David Attenborough voice is what makes it!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

nemesis256 said:


> The David Attenborough voice is what makes it!


and the music!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Well produced. I don’t really have a head for trail building, though I lend some muscle on occasion and even then usually just to pick up trash. I guess it’s not my thing, but I’m grateful for those that do.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

That was good. Story of my life. 

For more realism, they could've shown the poachers riding right past dozens of 'trail closed' signs and moving all sorts of incredibly obvious attempts to block off features in order to make it clear the trail isn't ready for action just so they can to ride in super muddy conditions and rut the **** out of everything, then leaving trash all over the place just for good measure.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

That was good!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

That was fun! 😁


----------



## jrobNC (8 mo ago)

slapheadmofo said:


> That was good. Story of my life.
> 
> For more realism, they could've shown the poachers riding right past dozens of 'trail closed' signs and moving all sorts of incredibly obvious attempts to block off features in order to make it clear the trail isn't ready for action just so they can to ride in super muddy conditions and rut the **** out of everything, then leaving trash all over the place just for good measure.


Amen - deal with it all the time in our attempts to maintain our heavily trafficked trails.


----------



## Morningdove (7 mo ago)

Nice vid. I'm not sure the legality of building trails, but good vid


----------

